# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Спорт >  Анекдоты о спортсменах

## Роман

Представляю в этой теме рассказывать анекдоты о спортсменах - известных и не очень 

Начну, пожалуй:

Решил Майк Тайсон возвратиться на ринг.
Но в Америке с ним никто драться не захотел (побоялись, что ли).
Приехал, значит, Майк к нам на Родину - народу поглазеть собралась тьма!
А у организаторов что-то не срослось - то ли соперник Тайсона заболел, то ли ещё что... В общем, позвали мясника с ближайшего рынка: сказали - выстоишь первый раунд - дадим тебе очень много денег (сумму каждый пусть представит самостоятельно  )
И вот, значит, гонг - Майк начинает дубасить нашего смельчака, а он.... никак не реагирует. Ну, то есть, шатается, когда Майк его сильно заденет - но не падает.
Первый раунд прошёл - мясник на ногах.
Организаторы - в шоке. Говорят: мы тебе в два раза больше денег дадим - только ещё один раунд выдержи.
Второй раунд прошёл - та же история.
Организаторы говорят: если ещё один раунд выдержишь - мы тебе.... И тут наш герой говорит: "Нет, не выдержу. Сейчас я его п**дить буду!"

----------

